# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  20 days till the single most perfect  pic is taken
Im anxious so I decided to start my post for this mandolin a bit early. As soon as it is complete I will post a photo and expose who my mandolin maker is. I believe itll stir serious attention around here. And I mean alot!

----------


## mandoJeremy

I'm guessing Monteleone or Gilchrist, or maybe a Loar!

----------

Nope!But I like your guesses.

----------

BRW !!

----------


## mandoJeremy

How did I miss that one Maverick? I guess that is kind of obvious now! I look forward to seeing pics!

----------


## Scotti Adams

..naw..dont think so...

----------


## mandoJeremy

I hate suspense!

----------


## rmoss

Could it be a Dude?

----------

Nope, although all these guesses are quite beyond amazing, nooones named the correct builder. Now what do you think? need hints? you never know though, you may have never heard of of this builder. Or maybe you have. But even if you havent,Im sure that when exposed some will come over to (THIS SIDE)

----------


## mandopete

What do we win if guess correctly?

----------

good question, oh and I decided that when its complete well do a little version of mando tasting. I'll record a wav file then I'll post on here and see if someone can guess by sound characteristics.
Clayton if you see this sooooosssshhh!lol.

----------


## Rob Powell

Moon Beam?

----------


## Tom C

Holoubek like your bro's or Smith Creek.

----------


## Russ(String-Alley)

The Nickel Creek refrence is the give away, I think.....  no???

----------


## dfrady

Hilburn ?? Wiens ?? Stinnett ?? Prucha ?? Duff ??
Would you even let us know if someone would guess correcetly ??

----------

Wow! Thoese were very good guesses, espeacially the smith creek one. Cause they caught the this side hint, but read that it wasnt a Dudenbostel. Then they figured creek! Extremely good guess, however the answer is wrong. I promise If someone gets It, I'll say if your on. Ok well keep these guesses coming, they are fun to read.

----------


## djweiss

Turkey Creek?

----------

Hey another very awsome guess!

----------


## mobilecat

...Gibson !
................or maybe a handcrafted gdae_boy1 F5 #

----------


## Unseen122

Wendler?

----------


## jessboo

ward elliott

----------


## Mando4Life

Nugget?

----------


## Billy Mack

Heiden?

----------


## grandmainger

Far-fetched:
This Side -&gt; Nickel Creek -&gt; Chris Thile -&gt; Chris -&gt; Krishot ?

----------


## Tom C

It's a ..... <span style='font-size:17pt;line-height:100%'><span style='color:purple'>* Johnson!* </span></span>

----------

Nope, Hey maybe I should have waited a little longer to start this post, lol I dont think I can hold it in for 17 days. Seems we are running out of builders huh?

----------


## grandmainger

Is it a builder featured on the 'Eye Candy' page?

----------

No that should help though

----------


## Tom C

" I believe itll stir serious attention around here. And I mean alot! 
What can that mean?... We've seen Gils, Monts, Loars, Smarts, Garrity, Rose,Wiens....etc #What do we seldom hear about that would be pretigeous? 
How about a Tut Taylor Prodigy A-5? or one of the new Randy Wood

----------


## mandopete

Okay here's my guess - Davis?

----------

Well perhaps Im incorrect, it might not stir anything. But I think that it will. That meaning lots of people will be very curious about this builder.

----------


## Tom C

Mando for what type of music?

----------

Anthing that requires a plectrum. But all types of styles. It has already been described as having this elusive character you may hear in a gilchrist,dudenbostel or a montleone

----------


## Tom C

plectrum - ouch, that sounds painful  How 'bout a pick?

----------

lol! that was kinda cheese huh?

----------


## Jaws

I'm going to go out on a limb here and guess that you're the builder (seeing as how I only know one maker who's not on the eye candy page)

----------


## recklessmando

Anyone guessed San Juan yet?

----------

I am really not the builder, so that guess is way up there. Guess again, I'll tell if you if you are any closer(when you come back down)lol!

----------


## mandofiddle

Is it a Hutto?

----------

NOPE, WELL EVERYONE I HAVE SOME GOOD NEWS. IT JUST SO HAPPENS TO BE THAT THIS BUILDER MAY BE EXPOSED MUCH SOONER THAN EVERYONE WAS TOLD. A WEEK!

----------


## Scotti Adams

..ok..one hint please...like where does he live?

----------


## Brookside

Is it a Scott Tichenor #001?

----------

no it isnt scotts, but hey id so like to see photos of it

----------


## mandoJeremy



----------

would you like another hint though?

----------


## ANP

Custom Rigel?

----------

nope! want a location of builder?

----------


## Scotti Adams

sure..now we are gettin somewhere

----------

Illinois

----------


## Scotti Adams

Ludewig

----------

nope

----------


## Hoovetone

Ok Let's see. The most beautiful mandolin I ever saw was a Jubal. I'm pretty sure they are made in Illinois (maybe Indiana). Ray Stillwell owned it and had it at Kaufman Kamp in 1999. I actually have three photos of it hanging on my music room wall!
 Ray, If you're out there, give me a holler!
 # Tony

----------


## jessboo

Roy Davis of Dark Hollow Mandolins?

----------

ANY OTHER GUESSES

----------


## Bill Snyder

What style instrument is it?

----------

f STYLE

----------


## RI Jim

I'm going to get shot in the foot for saying this, but having seen all the 'Top ' builders mentioned here, waht could possibly live up to the hype of this thread  If it's an un-known maker, cool, there are LOTS of great unknown builders doing great things now, so when a picture gets posted of a Beautiful 'fill in the blank' , how much better is it really going to be ?
 # # I say stop the sillyness and post the pictures when you get the instrument. hype, hype, hype. But the curiosity factor always ways in on something like this. I personally am hoping it's somebody un-heard of and doing great things.

----------

Hype? I dont believe hype is the word needed to describe what Im doing here. I actually thinks its very cool what you are saying though. In the way that you feel even the unknown builders deserve alot credit. I agree! Some of the best mando's Ive played have been made by some not as known luthiers. However though this maker is not on the eye candy page I do believe he will be very very soon. Besides its not about hype, we are all into the same thing here, that being mandolin, I think it makes it a bit interesting to hear what people are hopeing they see. But Im telling you this is something special seriously and deserves this topic.

----------


## dfrady

How about another hint !!

----------

Ok dont you guys just love the fox song

----------


## Yonkle

It does'nt say "Kentucky" on the headstock does it?

----------

nope

----------


## dfrady

I don't think this will be the right guess but here goes,
Drum roll please, it wouldn't happen to be one of skip kelley's mandolins ?

----------

nope, but what made you think that?

----------


## dfrady

Just thought i would give it a shot, its the first one that came to mind that wasn't on the eye candy page. I wasn't even close was i ?? Are you referring to the nickel creek song " The Fox " ??

----------


## midmando

Moon Beam?

----------


## Brookside

Is it a Paul Reed Smith?

----------

yes i am refering to nickel creek

----------


## JeffS

Is the builder's first name Steve?

----------

NOPE

----------


## delsbrother

Kingston?

----------


## TheNaivePicker

Well its been obvious in the past posts here.. #Lets go through..
 #"..will come over to (THIS SIDE)"
 "I'll tell if you if you are any closer(when you come back down)lol! "
 #"dont you guys just love the fox song"

IT Has something to do with Nickel Creek! Umm.. breaking it down.. Nickel Creek, Chris Thile..... err... Did Chris Thile buy and/or feature this mando recently? 
 Im Trying to build up clues here!! Why would It have to do with Nickel Creek... hmmm... 
 Ive always been good with guessing games, but sheesh.???

----------


## gdae85

This game's not about guessing ... it is about waiting like morons.

----------


## TheNaivePicker

Oooh I see.... In that case... *_waits like a moron_*

----------


## dfrady

With all the referrences to nickel creek i would say it would have to be a dudenbostel, but that has already been guessed and you said it wasn't, so, i don't know ??

----------


## Scotti Adams

..well...give a little history on this builder..if he has any.....

----------

This game's not about guessing ... it is about waiting like morons? Now why on earth would you say that? Those who are guessing cause they want to see if they are right, are just having fun. Those that are guessing even though they dont care to are the morons. Just have fun with this ok? fun.

----------


## Tiderider

Dudes daughter?!?!?

----------


## Brookside

Or Dudes' sons' campfire mando?

----------

No and no, Thinking of some more hints to give you guys.

----------


## Greenmando

Maybe our own Spruce is going to sell finally?

----------


## TheNaivePicker

OOo Spruce...

----------


## Dfyngravity

is it a hilburn mando?

----------


## Yonkle

I think the builder is YOU!

----------

No I promise Im not the builder.

----------


## Brian Baker

Would it be the builder who makes the guitar that Sean Watkins plays? (I don't know what maker that is, nor do I know if he makes mandos...)

Brian

----------


## iampeterfonda

It's been fun watching this thread. I happen to be privy to the answer and I think you all are making some progress. Just keep the hints in mind.

----------

No it is not a bourgeois, although great guess

----------


## Joe Parker

Rattlesnake

----------


## Dfyngravity

Sean Watkins? Sara Watkins? Chris Thile? Chris' dad?

----------


## mandoJeremy



----------

Why were you saying Chris Thile, Sara Watkins and Sean Watkins?

----------


## JeffS

I think I've seen Chris Thile playing a Rigel before.

----------

HE HAS PLAYED A RIGEL CORRECT

----------


## gdae85

rigel was already mentioned before

----------


## TheNaivePicker

If its not a Dudenbostel, or a Bourgeois... is it the Brand of Saras Fiddle?
 This is Driving me mad!! Im trying to think of how its associated with Nickel Creek... Heck did one of them make it?

----------


## mandodude

Emery Langmar

----------

Doah!!!!!

----------

Emery Langmar? so bad with names. who is that?

----------

Bourgoies should really make a mandolin

----------


## TheNaivePicker

I agree.

----------


## JeffS

Steinberger?

----------

Oh wow this topic has hit 101 reply's.Everyone is so close yet noone has said the name of this builder yet. So keep'm comin. I think its great that you've all taken the time to look at this post. Thanks

----------


## mandopete

Oh the suspense is just killing me!

----------


## Tom C

I'm done guessing. I'll wait it out.

----------

Im just gonna say someone is so close. just say the name now

----------


## grandmainger

... (last attempt) ... is Chris Thile making your mandolin ?

----------


## mandoJeremy



----------

no

----------


## mandolinquent

Is it Sean Watkins

----------

no

----------

one of you basically said it , but not the name

----------


## Ken Sager

Somebody said Dude, but nobody said Dudenbostel. It's a Dudenbostel. Or it's not a Dudenbostel. If either is correct I'm right, and that's what this is all about. Or not. Right?

Right.

----------


## Tom C

I agree. No need to re-guess everything said. I can wait.

----------

This ain't jeopardy - if someone said it but not the exactly correct name and that wasn't acknowledged this will win the prize for lamest thread on the cafe. #Just my opinion of course... #

----------


## Ken Sager

> ... this will win the prize for lamest thread on the cafe...


Not by a long shot is this the lamest thread on the cafe. Not even close.

----------

no i wouldnt do that. its not a dude, im not egnoring partial

----------

so are you saying this is a lame thread or not a lame thread?

----------


## joshags03

It's not Chris Watkins or Sean Thile is it???

----------


## Tom C

Guess how many coins are in my hand.

----------

Ok think of the clue's I've given, and think back on the answers. what is the one name missing. this is what you gotta find out if you care to guess. dont get all hissy now lol! for fun!

----------

Ok if its not a bourgeois and not a dudenbostel.....whats left?

----------


## mandoJeremy

Feeling very hissy and snippy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## onlyagibsonisgoodenuff

Gibson?

----------


## mandofiddle

Lebeda? Taylor? Weber?

----------

What is the brand of Sara's fiddle?

----------


## onlyagibsonisgoodenuff

Collings, Smart, Brentrup, Michael Lewis, Michael Kelley, George Michael?

----------


## mandofiddle

Tim, probably some German dude  Maybe Czech? Sucek?

----------

Martin Brunkalla

----------

What kinds of fiddles does Sara play? is that the question?

----------


## onlyagibsonisgoodenuff

I thought the question was what kind of mandolin is worth all these pages of speculation. Did anyone mention a BRW?

----------

Ding! Ding! Ding!

----------


## mandofiddle

What does BRW have to do with Thile? Is he on the list or something?

----------

No! the reply before that!

----------


## mandofiddle

Martin Brunkalla? Thats the answer to the fiddle or mando question? I'm SO confused...

----------

Tim-n-VA you are right, good one

----------

Brunkalla #1

----------


## mandofiddle

Is it gonna be an F-style, or more fashioned after violin construction?

----------

F style

----------

For those of you who do not know Martin F Brunkalla is a modern violin maker based out of chicago.

----------

Marie,

   Read up a couple replys.

----------


## mandoJeremy



----------

he smiles, he smiles

----------


## samuel

no guessing here... i am patient and can wait for the answer!

----------

someone got the answer before

----------


## G'DAE

Good one! Pretty cool thread.

----------

Thankyou, I thought it was a pretty good thread myself. Mainly cause of all you that really got into this. Now just because someone guessed the builder, dont let that stop you from reading on. Im going to be posting many of pics and sounds of this mando in the upcoming future.
I' ll also tell you all about why I decided to go with Brunkalla, and also what an amazing proccess Martin has made this for me.

----------

Tim-n-VA was the one to guess which builder it is. So give him a hand. yaaaaaay!

----------


## Ken Sager

Is it Chris Thile or Sara Watkins?

----------


## Ken Sager

> so are you saying this is a lame thread or not a lame thread?


Yes.

----------

yes what? Well thats good, glad you took it so seriously. well anyhow why do you think its lame? Im a bit curious now. I think everyone that builds a mandolin deserves a thread. Thats some serious stuff.......

----------


## TheNaivePicker

Saras Fiddle maker is making the mando?...Thats...it?!!! Thats The Answer?!! 
 Gosh Darn it! .._I knew that_...

----------


## delsbrother

I don't like the answer. Let's keep guessing until it's someone I like.

----------

You did?

----------

Why dont you like the answer

----------


## delsbrother

Sorry, should've put a  in there. When are the pictures coming?

----------

Well I guess if I was ther one that was guessin for the last few days I hate this mando if anything lol jk. 
Well hes been sending me pictures from the very start. Hes taken about 190 photos, and has sent me about 15 so far. and is making a photo almbum for me, cool huh? And get this the other day i was talking to him on the phont and all of a sudden I heard this melody in the backround, I yelled out what was that? He said thats your mando. I about fell on the floor. He says he's so happy with it. And then said you sure you dont want #2?

----------


## Greenmando

So Dem

Will you share some pictures now? construction pics are always welcome.
Give us a little recent history on what influenced you to place a order for this mando to be made. 
It will be interesting to hear how a fiddle maker turns to mandolins. Of course after he found out how much Chris paid for his Dude's he had to really pay attention.

----------


## mandopete

I know, it's going to buit by Nike!!!

(I think they all wear Nikes, don't they?)

----------


## Greenmando

> I know, it's going to buit by Nike!!!
> 
> (I think they all wear Nikes, don't they?)


Sara never wears shoes

----------


## mandolinquent

Sara wears flip-flops, or nothing as stated above, and Chris wears Simple. I dunno what Sean wears. Hmmm, interesting post I'm making here. Even more interesting is why I know this!

----------

Its a Brunkalla Mandolin.

----------


## gdae85

Its a pitty that you revealed the maker ... I was going to guess Michael Moore as the maker.

----------


## TheNaivePicker

> Sara wears flip-flops, or nothing as stated above, and Chris wears Simple. I dunno what Sean wears. Hmmm, interesting post I'm making here. Even more interesting is why I know this!


Maybe Im really obsessed, but the only thing I know about Seans shoes is that they're usually tan.

 Wait this has nothing to do with the mando... What Am I doing.. I need to stop looking at Nickel Creeks Shoes..

----------

gdae85 I didnt reveil the builder, it was guessed.

----------

> I didnt reveil the builder, it was guessed.


Not guessed. #Determined by analysis of clues and use of the internet. #

----------

you see the armrest he made me? its pretty nice.

----------


## mandopete

Hmmmm, could it be a Flatiron? I think Chris uses a flatiron for his hair (just like Clay Aiken!).

----------


## TheNaivePicker

> Hmmmm, could it be a Flatiron? #I think Chris uses a flatiron for his hair (just like Clay Aiken!).


 #I Like His hair.. Its gnarly dude. #

----------


## TheNaivePicker

Another question, this thread says "20 Days" Whens the 20 days over already!!

----------


## JD Cowles

wow, seven pages for this...it better be some mando...

----------

oh it will be, I promise you that.

----------


## Bill Snyder

Is it priced like his violins?

----------

yes very similar. just a tad bit more.

----------


## mandorado

I guess I don't get to guess about anything ... I guess?

Funny thread ... I enjoyed it.

----------


## Ken Sager

> yes what? Well thats good, glad you took it so seriously. well anyhow why do you think its lame? Im a bit curious now. I think everyone that builds a mandolin deserves a thread. Thats some serious stuff.......


Yes, either it's lame or it isn't. #I forgot the smiley. # #Seriously, I didn't take this thread seriously at all.

Sounds like you're getting a one of a kind mando and in spite of the jealousy and insecurity most mandolinists have about their own instruments we're all very happy for you, I'm sure.

Best,
Ken

----------


## mandopete

Did anyone guess Gibson yet?

----------

Heres a sneak peak, This is just with stain. But I still so like the way its turning out. Look at the sweet figure on the spruce.

----------


## Ken Sager

Very nice! I love spruce with some figure. It makes for very interesting viewing around the re-curve. I especially like the lighter burst.

Show the back, show the back! You know the mando got back...

----------


## Walter

I'm just glad it's not a BRW. I don't know if I can stand reading another post about a BRW.........

----------


## mandoJeremy

Give us the back, the back, the freaking back!

----------

Oh this baby's got back.

----------


## mandoJeremy

Nice!

----------

Thankyou.

----------


## mandomick

Nice looking mando but...............I'm STILL thinking about a BRW!

Congrats! Hope it sounds as good as it looks.

----------

Oh hey I'll be the first to admit BRW's are truly awsome. I played one lastnight which belongs to IamPeterFonda. I think its addictive.

----------


## Scotti Adams

..nice..now how about the headstock...lets see it..

----------

When trying to decide on a headstock design, We chose to go with a very simple inlay. At first you may think it looks odd, espeacially the very huuuuuuuuge truss rod cover. I love it. But heres a photo before he put the finish. It looks better now that the peghead is darker. Martin did great.

----------

Those are not the tuners we are using.

----------

I honestly cant wait to get this mando.

----------


## Tim Saxton

Ahhhh it's like porn for pickers.

Tim

----------


## gdae85

Nothing great IMO.

----------


## grandmainger

I have to admit I'm a tiny bit disappointed that it is turning out to be a 'regular' mandolin. From the thread, I was expecting something exceptional in terms of design innovation (like this Giacomel), or a spectacular revisiting of a standard design, like this Driftwood Mandolin...

However, from what I can see from the photos, the build quality/finishing looks excellent, and the wood looks lovely too. It's also very exciting that it is the first mandolin of an accomplished luthier. Hopefully, it will sound as good as it looks!!!

I am interested in the nut on the photo of the headstock. Is this the final nut? What is it made of, and why does it currently look made of various parts? In terms of simple physics, it would make a lot of sense to use a 2-part nut, each part adapted to the type of string that will rest on it (the wound ones do not have the same physical characteristics as the steel ones, hence a 1/2 nut each would make sense). Is this the case in your mandolin?

Can't wait to see more pics! Nice looking baby!

Germain

----------


## Scotti Adams

..theres no nut in the pic...look again

----------


## grandmainger

> ..theres no nut in the pic...look again


Doh! That's right!

My question still remains though. Any reason why one would not use a 2-part nut, each part adapted to the type of string that will rest on it?

----------

How would you know if its great or not if you never played or heard even it, and I know your not stating that just based on visual. Or at least I hope not. Dont rain on my parade!

----------

We arent running for president here, Im just proud and chose to share it with people I think they would enjoy.

----------


## Rob Powell

That Driftwood is pretty spectacular! Not that your new one isn't Dem... I think the main thing is that YOU are so excited about it...and that's always a good thing!

----------

Thanks Beergeek,

      Im glad you put it that way , your absolutely correct.

----------


## mandopete

Okay, I'm guessing it's a Oscar Schmidt and that's my final guess.

Final.

----------


## mandopete

Final I say.

----------


## Rob Powell

Pete,

Wrong. But I'll give you one more guess and a hint..NOT BRW.

You know I was going to guess that I was making it except for 3 things:

1) I have no connection to Nickel Creek (other than the standard six degrees of Kevin Bacon) and didn't understand any of the other clues.
2) My luthier skills are limited. I almost can't build this message. 
C) I reject reality on a regular basis. Maybe that one doesn't count.

Other than that, I was sure it was me.

Dem are you sure it's not me?

----------

I talked to my builder, and he told me he had a friend stop over who is going to remain unamed for now, but I will say he is a well known and respected musician.This gentleman sat down and spent a some time alone with my mandolin. grrrrrr! Right when hes struck his first note he looked up at Martin and said holy cow! Then after spending a while with it, this is what he had to say. 
Musician says-(I cant explain it fully, but I will email you Martin when I completely find the accurate words to describe it. But this I know right off the batt. It has an certain elusive quality that Ive only heard in a Montleone and a Dudenbostel. Right on Martin!)
So know ever since I heard this Im pretty much just going insane to get this in my possesion. I just cant wait to get this.

----------


## mandopete

Now do we have guess who this "respected musican" was? # 

Okay, I'm thinking maybe it was Zamfir (you know, of Pan flute fame). #I'm not totally sure, but I think it was the *Holy Cow!* that gave it away. #

----------

I get it on the 24th of july.

----------


## neal

That would be the date that Compton and Long are coming to Madison.  Cool mando, BTW. I thought the thread was fun.

----------

Thankyou Neal,
    That is great to hear, Im glad you like the mando.

----------

Heres a pick of the back, but still a few coats to go.

----------

hey isnt that a pretty finish?

----------


## craigtoo

Hey Beergeek ...You make a sweet mando...!

----------

does anyone like the finish on this so far, i want some opinions.

----------


## grandmainger

Well, I myself prefer paler finishes, rather than heavier sunbursts, so I woule leave it as it is! It's lovely like that! 

Got a pic of the front?

----------

Yeh I was thinking that aswell, but Martin said the photo is darker than the actualy color. So we shall see. Im getting a front pic tommorow.

----------


## craigtoo

I like the contrast of the dark edges with a *white* binding... I think that really makes the shape stand out.... Sometimes..makers age the binding and IMHO i think that takes away from the appearance...

Looks like good fiddle wood on the back....!

can't wait to hear a sound-clip...!
craig

----------


## jessboo

Gdae you what my opinion? well here it is! you shuold send it on across country tour like dale did that m kelly. that waywe could all get first hand knowledge of how it sounds and playes!!!!!!! Great lookind mando. the color is perfect.  #

----------


## neal

I'd like to be first on the list.........

----------

Since I've revieled the builder and posted some pics Im gonna give this mando it new post, cause alot of people are still guessing what it is. Oh does anyone know how to change the name of the post?

----------


## Scotti Adams

you cant..

----------

Any other thoughts on this?

----------


## craigtoo

Good call... make a new thread...

----------


## joshro78

Mandopete,
I guess nobody got your HOLY COW joke, cause that is HILARIOUS!!!
good one
Josh

----------


## JeffS

Zamfir. LOL

----------


## mandopete

The *magic* of the pan flute!

----------


## Rob Powell

Ok, once again...the respected musician might be me except that:

1) I can't spell Brunk..Bruhn..well, I can't spell his name, much less know him.
2) No one would leave me for some alone time with a mandolin.
3) I'm not respected by anyone for my musical abilities or for anything for that matter.
4) I might have used part of the phrase "Holy Cow" with a substitute for the bovine reference. Ya know whut I'm sayin...  

Holy ****, I guess it is me!

Dem...it is a be-a-utiful mando that I'm sure you will enjoy for many years to come. Congratulations!

----------

hey how do you delete a entire thread

----------


## grandmainger

Don't think you can do that yourself. 
Scott should be able to, but then again, why would you want to? This thread is interesting, may it only be because it's the longest list of builders names outside the builders section of the café

----------


## Yonkle

Zamfir Rules! 20 classic's you'll cherish for life!

----------

